# My litter at 3 weeks and growing



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

I had fun cleaning out there tank today, it was the first time i had to move them to a small tank and do a full clean, i had fun chasing them all over the place, don't you love the flea stage lol and there colours are starting to come out more.

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0910.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0915.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0909.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0908.jpg


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They're gorgeous! And I love the tank.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

So lovely =) I also love your tank! Where did you get it? I am looking for one just like that! How much did it cost you? Thanks =)


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

AyJay658 said:


> So lovely =) I also love your tank! Where did you get it? I am looking for one just like that! How much did it cost you? Thanks =)


Hi thanks for your comments, its a critters choice tank, i have got 3 of these, the first one i bought from an exsotic pet shop for £80 then i found 2 on ebay secound hand for £25 each so i would suggest keep a look out on ebay as they don't seem to make them any more


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Which size is your tank please? I have just gotten some money so am looking to buy one! I am thinking about getting the jumbo size but its 110 pounds! Ebay has only turned out the little ones.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.thepetexpress.co.uk/living-spaces/cages/critters-choice-small-animal-habitat-4

i found a site that sells them new ...


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great looking tank and rich coloured mice! Gotta be happy with that!


----------

